# tybee fishing



## pjollis (May 13, 2003)

hey all going to tybee may 22 - 27 need some help with local places to fish usally fish apach pier can you bring beer on tybee pier where can you get live and fresh bait also can you fish for sharks


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

pjollis,

Yes on beer....but....local ordanace says it must be in cup....and absolutly no bottles...(we have no problem w/cans in a coozy, but respect the peace and don't cause a disturbance...you should be ok).
Sharks...well not supposed to...but if sensible about it ..should be ok....pier is best place to fish but watch out for DNR...GA game and fish laws are inforced. Use common sense..make your cooler leagal..and don't sweat it. All in all it's a great place to fish..catch some fish...maybe a buzz....but don't "act a fool".You will be fine.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've never seen the cops hassle anyone on the pier although I do wish they'd come down and take out the trash so to speak once in awhile. I can hook you up with all the fresh and live bait you can shake a stick at when you get here, just have a few cold ones waiting for me. My favorite is Guinness.


----------

